# Jet Star sale fares advice?



## Truman42 (24/1/14)

Anyone have any past experience with Jet star and their sale fares? About a week or two ago a return trip to Phuket was on sale for $1300, (Heading over for 2 weeks in mid May) then overnnight they went up to $1600.

Now they have an Australia day sale on which ends Tuesday night and they are back down to $1300. 
I dont quite have the funds unless I max out the credit card and dont really want to as it will cost us an extra $50 to pay with card.

SWMBO seems to think that if they have them on sale now they will have them on sale again in a month or two. My theory is that the closer we get to May and as the plane fills up they wont put them on sale again unless its for a later date period.

Anyone noticed this to be the case?


----------



## mckenry (24/1/14)

Youre pretty right Truman. I get the Jetstar email and that is pretty much how it works. Those sales are never as good as they look. Tax on top. Usually cant go in peak period, which is why theyre on sale anyway.
The only other thing is they sometime do have VERY last minute elcheapo, good flights when a peak flight is not booked out with 36 hours before takeoff. Thats when the deals are to be found. High risk hoping to hang out for that. And you need to be able to go at the drop of a hat which might involve a visa, which if needed within 24 hours either cant be done or has to be done at the consulut at $$$$$.

If you have the ability to go when the sales are on, then you can save a few bucks, but in my experience (>30 countries) its rarely worth hanging out for a deal. They wont let you rack up miles on those class tickets either.

I usually look in travel agents windows, who have sorted their own deals. Phuket plus 3 nights blah blah blah, is usually a good deal. Stay for two weeks, with 11 nights wherever you want. That is what I find to be the best money saver. The awesome accom which they have basically given away to sell a ticket.


----------



## Truman42 (24/1/14)

Those flights included all fees taxes and baggage and were for the period we want to go 10th-24th May. Im just not sure if I pay via credit card now whilst the sale is on and cop an extra $50 or take the risk that come mid Feb when we can pay via direct deposit there will be another sale for this same time period.

We already have accomodation sorted so its just flights we need.


----------



## Florian (24/1/14)

If you book now you save $250 of the regular fare, guaranteed.

If you wait until Feb you might be able to save $300 - or not.

Pretty simple decision if you ask me.


----------



## Mattress (24/1/14)

Have you looked at Air Asia?

They have mid may flights for $300 - $400 each way, plus tax


----------



## mckenry (24/1/14)

Truman said:


> Those flights included all fees taxes and baggage and were for the period we want to go 10th-24th May. Im just not sure if I pay via credit card now whilst the sale is on and cop an extra $50 or take the risk that come mid Feb when we can pay via direct deposit there will be another sale for this same time period.
> 
> We already have accomodation sorted so its just flights we need.


Pay now then. If youre happy with it, period etc, its piece of mind. Done. Dont fret the small saving you might have had, if you waited.


----------



## Cube (24/1/14)

Why go cattle on the worst airline? Just get a decent carrier and enjoy it. Try Emirates, they are fantastic. Business class is superb.


----------



## Florian (24/1/14)

I think Truman's made the reasons pretty clear in his first post.

Agree that business class is great (who doesn't) but unless it's a free upgrade or by points that I don't need for anything else I find it very hard to justify the cash difference, which would usually buy you at least a few extra nights of top class accommodation at your destination, or weeks of low to mid range accommodation if you're travelling on a budget.


----------



## thedragon (24/1/14)

Depending on dates, you can get a return jetstar flight for as low as $574. 

For example, depart 15 May, return 27 May. Found it on Zuji.com.au (reputable).


----------



## thedragon (24/1/14)

The outbound flight in the example above has a stop over, so it's a longer trip, but it may be worth your while if you're happy for a longer trip and a flight that is $900 cheaper..


----------



## thedragon (24/1/14)

Yes, I'm home alone tonight and bored.... 

When you said $1,300, did you mean $1,300 each, or for the two tickets?


----------



## Florian (24/1/14)

Where's Truman anyway?

I reckon he got tempted on a last minute offer and is already on the plane...


----------



## mr_wibble (25/1/14)

Hi-ya,

Have you ever used http://skyscanner.net ? 
I've used it to book a few things for the family over the last couple of years.

I was able to plug most of the information you gave us (Depart Melbourne -> Phuket, 10th->24 may 2014) and pulled out Jetstar fares of about $1200 return for 2x Adults + 2x luggage + 2x taxes. (So ~$600 each).

It's always worth having a play with it. But remember - they always try to stiff you at the end for insurances, luggage, etc. etc. etc. Whatever they think they can take you for. And then some.

One of the nicest things to do is say you want to depart on <Whole Month>, and then (assuming you're time flexible) fly on a cheaper day.
E.g. if you can leave on a middle-weekday, you can save a bucket of cash.

hope this helps,
cheers,
-kt


----------



## pk.sax (25/1/14)

I've been using Billigflieger.de for searching flights for a while. It's german, shows fares in euros but the search is quite deep and searches the same fare across a bunch of search engines in case of few differences. Just convert and shop or get the fare in your head and make someone match it.


----------



## Truman42 (25/1/14)

$1300 was total for two people and included all taxes, 15 kg baggage for her (carry on for me) and meals on the way there. (At $28 a meal what the ****??)
It was a direct flight there but a stop over in Singapore for 8 hours on the way back which we were happy with. I think it was $1318.00 plus the $50 credit card fee if we pay with card,

I've looked at a lot of the other flight sites mentioned but have found none have been able to beat Jetstars own sale fares.

Now I fully agree that we should just pay now. But I've never been overseas so what would I know. SWMBO on the other hand has been to the US twice and Canada so of course is an expert on travel * Rolls eyes. She seems to think that Jetstar will have plenty more sale fares for May even right up to a month before. 

What I was looking for was something along the lines of..

Hey Truman my uncles neighbours best mate works for Jetstar and we were going to Thailand a few years ago and asked him about the sale fares. He said they don't have sales for dates within 3 months so you better book when you see a sale.

Just so I could prove a point..


----------



## pk.sax (25/1/14)

Haha. Well, usually there is a % of seats dedicated to discount fares that they try to sell out early. They would keep putting them on sale till they sell out. The rest get sold to last minute bookers and businessmen at fat margins. Being Phuket, I believe the business traveller % expected is quite low so they might have a higher discount seats %. That is also why the prices aren't too cheap because the margin is spread amongst more tickets instead of the normal 2-class flight trying to recoup the margin from the business traveller and business class.

Last minute discount fares is a myth in the current industry in oz, it's from back when the high margin fares used to be sold in advance early and last minute sales were on positive margin seat fares. Today, the cheapest fares are actually discounted on cost even and sold to fill the plane.


----------



## Truman42 (25/1/14)

Thanks PF. That's exactly the sort of thing I wanted to be able to go back to her with to prove my point that we should buy them now.

And your actually the person I was hopeing to hear from. 

If I say "Some guy on AHB said..." I'll probably cop, "Oh what some beer drinking yobbo"

But if I say "A mate of my dads who works in the airline industry said..." 

Carries much more weight.. Cheers


----------



## djar007 (25/1/14)

I have done the thailand trek a few times . A couple of months out is generally enough. Air asia with a kl stopover is the cheapest I have found.rough trip. But you get there.other possibilities are air asia to kl and a smaller local carrier accross the border.i am going about that time too and would not do the stopover again. It will be thai airways all the way for us. Easier on the family.great service. It is a draining experience to fly cheap.the little touches make a big difference to the holidsy experience.


----------



## Mick74 (25/1/14)

My wife and I head to Thailand a few times a year and these days tend to just stick with Qantas as we can fly direct and can generally find a fare at about $2200 return total. Cattle class is uncomfortable enough without dealing with the likes of Jetstar IMO. I travel on a small budget but I prefer to avoid stopovers unless they are at somewhere interesting and can be extended to a week or so.

Are you committed to going at those times it'll probably be pretty hot. But the Andaman coast tends to head into wet season a bit earlier so you may get some downpours to cool things down.

So I guess I'm saying, no I don't have any jetstar sales advice.


----------



## Truman42 (25/1/14)

I've never flown Jetstar before, why are they so bad?

If we don't get the Jetstar sale fares we will probably go Malaysian Airlines which are $1600 total so same as Jetstar when not on sale.

@Muddywaters.. The missus wants to go in May for her birthday and doesn't want to go later on in the year. I lived in Broome for 18 years so am used to wet season build up temps so doesn't worry me.


----------



## thedragon (25/1/14)

Jetstar isn't too bad, we use it to fly domestically about once a month. It's just not a full service airline. If you want a drink you have to pay for it, although it sounds like you're paying up front for the meal, which I assume includes booze. 

I've flown Malaysian air and to be honest, I prefer Jetstar.

The price that you have, $1,300 for two people including tax / baggage / meals, is really quite good. The stopover in SG would be a bit of a pain, but if you've got the time the price may be worth it.


----------



## Truman42 (26/1/14)

I only pre paid the meals because I thought they would sting you more if you brought them on the plane, and I don't think that includes drinks.

We have a choice of a direct flight on the way back but we chose a stopover in Singapore so we could go into the city and go to the zoo.


----------



## Mick74 (26/1/14)

Truman said:


> I've never flown Jetstar before, why are they so bad?
> 
> If we don't get the Jetstar sale fares we will probably go Malaysian Airlines which are $1600 total so same as Jetstar when not on sale.
> 
> @Muddywaters.. The missus wants to go in May for her birthday and doesn't want to go later on in the year. I lived in Broome for 18 years so am used to wet season build up temps so doesn't worry me.


I have never actually flown Jetstar - my attitude towards them is more based on that whenever I've researched their fares I have ended up with a quote that is pretty much the same as what I'd get on a regular airline (once I add on that I want to travel with luggage and want meals). You look like you have got a good deal though.

As for the weather just thought I'd mention it as it can be shock for some but you'll be right. Where we live (part time) in the northeast Thailand it is usually 40C plus during hot season.

Have a good trip - let us know your thoughts on Jetstar when you get back.


----------



## mr_wibble (28/1/14)

Truman said:


> I only pre paid the meals because I thought they would sting you more if you brought them on the plane, and I don't think that includes drinks.
> 
> We have a choice of a direct flight on the way back but we chose a stopover in Singapore so we could go into the city and go to the zoo.


If you like a curry, go out to East Coast Park (~SIN$20 taxi) for chilli crab, maybe to Jumbo Seafood. It wont be particularly cheap though. 
Failing that head to a hawkers centre for awesome food. Chinatown is good too, lots of places are great.

IMHO don't goto Orchard Road for modern shopping centres, unless it's your thing of course.

EDIT: There are multiple "Jumbo Seafood" restaurants in Singapore - clarification.


----------



## philmud (3/2/14)

I've flown Air Asia to KL before and I assume it's a similar experience to Jetstar (LCC etc.) I'd do it again no dramas - it's a short flight and IMO the money you *could* spend flying with a better carrier will go much further on your holiday. I'd baulk at a LCC to Europe (but if it was the only way I could get there...), but go for it!


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

For what it's worth, my wife and I flew Jetstar return to Indonesia last year - we won't do that again. 

Whilst it wasn't the worst flight in the world, it certainly wasn't the best. 

We don't travel that much together, so going overseas is certainly a treat, and we'd prefer not to cast any shadows over the trip with a budget airline experience. I.e. getting ripped on add-ons like luggage, in flight entertainment, food etc. Bad seats. Bad flight times. Layovers. Etc.


----------



## pk.sax (4/2/14)

Flights longer than 2 ish hours, you want:

1. Wide body aircraft. I.e., multiple aisles. Most airlines that afford one also put decent seats in them.
2. Meals sorted out, it is somehow tiring to fly. Stay hydrated.
3. Avoid the middle column of seats if possible, stuck is a mild word.
4. Some smaller aircraft with good seats and seat pitch - Fokker 100, embraer 190.
5. Avoid the budget carrier flying a 737 or an a320. That's like flying a chicken coop.

That's only generic advice but the basis is get something with more generous seat pitch and wider seats. I know for a fact the E190 seats are wider than 737ng seats. And more comfortable too. Exit row seats are amazing when you can find them. Even on shorter flights, q400 dash 8 has very nice seat pitch. Q100 & q300s and q200, not so much. I haven't worked with an atr though. I believe the q400 also has multiple aircon packs, the q100, 200, 300 flown by some regionals have one. And those are shit. I include comments on turboprops since they are typically longer flights than a jet flying the same leg.


----------



## djar007 (4/2/14)

And don't forget the earplugs on the turbo props.


----------



## Truman42 (22/4/14)

Hey seasoned travellers, I'm just wondering what the best way is to go about money exchange etc when in Thailand?
Ive done some reading and there seems to be varied opinions on using travel cards. I was considering getting one through ANZ but then noticed that it takes four days to transfer money across. I didnt want to keep a lot of money on it in case it gets stolen so wanted to just transfer money across every couple of days etc.

My other option is to use my anz visa debit card but it has paywave so if it got lost or stolen I could be in the shit. So what do you guys suggest as the best option?


----------



## SmallFry (22/4/14)

Go to ANZ, get a $500 cash pack over the counter. Will contain plenty enough baht for the majority of your stay. Take another couple of hundred $ AUD, you will find plenty if legit money changers over there, and the exchange rate is as good, if not better than doing it here.
Source: spent a week in Phuket last Sept.


----------



## pk.sax (22/4/14)

From my Bali and India experiences, cash is where it's at. Carry a few hundred, exchange rates there can be pretty damn good compared to the extreme fees charged here.

Besides that, I always have my card that doesn't charge forex fees for the bits that need it - hotel etc. It only comes out for those few things. Rest is cash, once converted its as good as local


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/14)

I have always just used cash,plenty of money changers to get a good rate from, this last time (UK) just used the Virgin Velocity Visa
I think the money converts automatically to the currency where you are.


----------



## DU99 (22/4/14)

Try Australia Post


----------



## thedragon (22/4/14)

I have an ATM only card from westpac which I use to get cash out from any cirrus / meistro ATM. My experience is that the exchange rate that you get from the ATM is better than what you'll get from a money changer here or overseas, even after you take the typical $5 overseas transaction fee in to account. 

Depending on the country / city I either keep my Visa card in my wallet in my pocket, or in a safe in the hotel room. Usually it's in my pocket. Yes you can get robbed (I have been, once in 2001), but if you're not walking around looking like a dumb tourist (I was) you can minimise the risk. 

I don't blame you for worrying about pay wave. It's convenient, but it's bloody insecure. Perhaps if you call your bank they will be able to deactivate it for you while you're away


----------



## Spiesy (23/4/14)

I have a NAB Travel Card, it's awesome for travelling. 

Free to get, even if you don't bank with NAB. 

From memory, no commission when loading it up (via Bpay, online), and no fee when pulling your money out when you get back home. 

It's accepted at any machine that accepts Visa or MasterCard, can't remember which one it is. 

And the best thing, you can store multiple currencies on it, and transfer between currencies (online). 

You also have a backup card in case you lose the main one.


----------



## Truman42 (23/4/14)

Thanks gents, a few options to consider. I dont want to carry around a heap of cash and would rather get out the days cash needs each morning. I thought using atm would charge huge fees but from what thedragon said it sounds like the go.

But will see about getting paywave removed on my card.

@Spiesy..I considered the anz travel card but it takes four days to transfer money. Are these travel cards also a visa card or debit only? I dont want to put $1500 on it then it gets stolen and someone can visa all my money out?

Also gents what about travel Insurance? Any hints and tips? Should we get it or waste of money??


----------



## Florian (23/4/14)

As for travel insurance: if you get it you won't need it, but if you don't get it you'll get stung somewhere.

honestly though, it really depends on what it actually insures, lots of fine print to read if you go down that route.

I'll refrain from giving you a recommendation as that's purely a personal decision.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/14)

Spiesy, gives you good advice there Truman the NAB is a good card and it does both Master Card and Visa, no charge for taking money out of the machine, but cash is king if you don't mind carrying it.
Travel insurance you have to have, I believe Australia Post does a travel insurance, I got a Kidney stone on travelling from my kidney to my bladder 2 years ago in Malaysia, excruciating pain thankful for the travel insurance then.
Another top tip for your flight 'Y Fronts' will stop your wedding tackle getting in a tangle, and if you wear them on the outside of your strides you may even get a row of seats for yourself.


----------



## thedragon (23/4/14)

Travel insurance is a necessary evil. Not because it covers you if you get robbed (it does, with an excess), but more shiuld you get injured and need to go to hospital overseas or if you need to get flown home die to you injury. If you get hurt and need medical attention, that's where the cost really kicks in. 

Most travel insurance policies don't cover "dangerous" activities like riding a motorbike, skydiving....

Depending on the credit card that you have and if you used it to pay for you flight, you may be covered by credit card insurance. Most gold / platinum / black credit cards offer basic travel insurance that will cover you for basic theft and personal injury insurance. 

If you're not covered by credit card travel insurance, there are a heap of online companies that offer discount basic cover. Before I was covered by my credit card I used travel insurance direct and found their coverage to be good and the price competitive. There are others that would offer discount insurance too. 

I'm not an insurance expert... just my experience.


----------



## Spiesy (23/4/14)

Truman said:


> @Spiesy..I considered the anz travel card but it takes four days to transfer money. Are these travel cards also a visa card or debit only? I dont want to put $1500 on it then it gets stolen and someone can visa all my money out?


Both, from memory.

Edit. There's always going to be a little delay with Bpay transfers. Not a huge deal if you can plan ahead and have a backup plan.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/4/14)

And I probably would not try and smuggle drugs either....with all those credit/atm/money cards...you could run out of flat surfaces...


----------

